# We got 6 wk old Pygmy's Thursday night!  **PICS**



## happyhensny (Dec 9, 2010)

We have chickens, Guineas, and ducks now and are going to "look" at some Pygmy's this afternoon.  I have a very nicely insulated 4 x 8 shed (used as a chicken coop) that I was hoping I could use as a winter goat home till spring.  My questions are: 

How many goats could fit in there through the winter?

There is a "pop" door that leads to a chain link fence dog run with a tin roof for their yard.  How small of a door could they possibly fit through?  I believe it is about 18" tall and 12" wide.

Thank you so much for your help!

Annie

PS we live in upstate NY - it gets COLD here!  This morning it was a toasty 1*.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 9, 2010)

You will be surprised at how small of a door goats can fit through.  I do not have pygmies but I suspect that door is plenty big enough for them. 
Goats need shelter and fresh air.  Does the shed have ventilation?  They will need it or the air will get stale and dusty.  If that happens they will have respiratory problems.  Is it still used as a chicken coop?  You do not want goats eating chicken feed.  Too much will make them sick and they are VERY GOOD at getting to it no matter how well you have it locked up.  

The shed is big enough to keep lots of pygmies. I have a 4 x 8 field shelter and 6-8 Boers (big goats) will fit in it nicely.  The yard is probably the bigger limiting factor.  How big is the dog run?  Goats like to be outside unless it is raining and it is best for them.  

As long as they have free access to hay or browse and shelter from wind and snow, they can handle very cold temperatures.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the group! Was curious where in upstate NY you live. I live in Ny too on the mass border right in the middle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 9, 2010)

You may have to widen the pop door. Pygmies get very wide and may have problems getting through that size door. If you have never had goats before, I would start small and only get 2 to 4 goats. If you get bad snows and they have to stay in the shed, you don't want to overcrowd them in there. They will need space and you still have to have hay and water in the shed which will take up room.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with Karen...

But the setup sounds perfect!  If you get babies, though, when keeping them with chickens you have to be proactive on treating for cocci.  Chickens are really good at getting goat cocci on their foul little feet, jumping up into feeders, roosting on the rim of water buckets and contaminating everything.  (I speak from experience, which is why my chickens are no longer housed with my goats).  This is more important with weanling kids under a year old...just my paranoid FYI for the day


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome!!  I agree with the recomendations!  It does sound like a good place for a couple little guys!!  

Their age will make a differance on extra heating for certain.  You gonna want to pick up some straw for the ground.  Its very very important you have a good layer down for protection from the cold for them.  Dont wait on that...especially where you live.

Thats exciting!! Hope you get em!! Goaties are great animals!! We just love  ours to pieces!!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## warthog (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lilhill (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

Best of luck in your new goatie adventure!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 9, 2010)

Goats are so fun, you will love them.


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 10, 2010)

jodief100 - The shed does have a window that is open a little for fresh air.  No chickens live in there anymore.  I cleaned and disinfected the whole thing.  Challenging when it is this cold!  Inside I have their hay rack, feed and water.  It is attached to a 6 x 10 fence area with a tin roof to keep it dry and relatively snow free.

rebelINny - Just outside Albany.  1st house over the village limits that can have "farm" animals.  Neighbors on 3 sides are in the village and cannot even have hens!

ksalvagno * helmsted - we will need to widen the door.  They can fit through it now with barely lowering their heads - BTW we got 2 doelings!  Mia and Pearl.

Emmetts Dairy - We may have gone a little overboad on the hay bedding.  My 11 yr DD put a WHOLE bale of hay in there.  It's about a foot deep.  Lots of hay for that small area.

Thanks to all for the Welcome's!

ETA PICS!!

This is Mia:







This is Pearl:


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 10, 2010)

AWWWWW!!  I love babies!!     Are they in the house?? Or is that the outside pen insulated and drywalled???

A foot of hay is great!!  You may find you will need to add more straw once they pat it down.  You want a fluffy area so they can bed down into when its real cold.  I have one area that is extra extra thick..and I fluff it up so if its below zero they will hunker down into it.  Insulates and gives them a place to warm.  

You may find a heat lamp may be needed.  I did'nt catch how old they were??  That will depend on age.  If they are real young..they need extra heat.  I do with anything under 5 months in the winters here in NH.  

But I really really try hard, never to have anyone giving birth at the beginings of NH winters.  It just too cold for that!!! The end is bad enough.  Even some Aprils we get snow...so breeding must be a precisie science here!! LOL!

Congratulations!!  Enjoy them!! Welcome to the WONDERFUL WORLD OF GOATIES!!!


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 10, 2010)

It is a shed my DH built, fully insulated and has paneling on the walls to cover the insulation and make cleaning easier.  The girls are about 6 wks old and the woman I boight them from had them out in her barn without heat so she said they shoud be fine as long as there are no drafts and lots of hay.  Love them!  We brought them on our porch and they jumped around and climbed on the wood pile.  Sweet!  Bummer now I have to go to work!  Have a great day!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 10, 2010)

Adorable! Very cute babies.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 10, 2010)

They kinda look Nigerian...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thats fabulous!!! Its hard to leave when you first get em!! I totally understand!!!

Personally at that age I would have a heat lamp.  You said it was 1 degree the other day??? mmmm I would really re think that.  But thats my opinion.  Im really deligent about my babies in the winter.  

Their rumens are just delveloping and they dont have the heating capacity of an older goat.  So please just get alot more info before you make that decision. Keeping drafts out are definately an essential for all ages...but babies dont handle the cold well at all.  FYI

Good luck!!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2010)

Very cute and congratulations! I'm with Helmstead, they look like Nigerians!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## warthog (Dec 10, 2010)

Really cute, congratulations


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 10, 2010)

Really, Nigerians?  The goats she had were short and well, chubby.  And she told me they were Pygmy's.  Hmmm....  Any way to tell the difference?  The previous owner had them in a large barn and it was pretty chilly in there.  She told me they would be fine with the cold as they have their "winter" coats on.  Geeze.  I went out this morning, (6 am) and they were not shivering at all.  Just laying together in a pile of hay.  Heat in the barn make me a bit nervous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2010)

If they aren't shivering, then it sounds like they are doing fine. 

The reason we are saying Nigerian is because of the coloring and color pattern. Maybe they are pygmy crosses or something. 

No matter what they are, they are adorable and I'm sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 10, 2010)

My kids (human variety) love them, playful, silly things.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep, they look Nigerian because of coloration and head shape...

The thing about it is, a lot of back yard breeders call any miniature goat a "Pygmy", just without realizing there's a breed of goat which is a Pygmy.  Most are crosses of this and that...which is fine!  The truer term would be "miniature goat"...just one of those things to be aware of when goat shopping   You'll find plenty of short, fat Nigerians (ahem...shamefully...I have a few, and hear about it often!)

They are in goat heaven!  What a nice barn!  You guys are gonna love them to pieces...better make room for more!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 11, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yep, they look Nigerian because of coloration and head shape...
> 
> The thing about it is, a lot of back yard breeders call any miniature goat a "Pygmy", just without realizing there's a breed of goat which is a Pygmy.  Most are crosses of this and that...which is fine!  The truer term would be "miniature goat"...just one of those things to be aware of when goat shopping   You'll find plenty of short, fat Nigerians (ahem...shamefully...I have a few, and hear about it often!)
> 
> They are in goat heaven!  What a nice barn!  You guys are gonna love them to pieces...better make room for more!


  And your new babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!  They are super cute!  The Chammie looks like my pygmy/nigi cross.  No worries if that's what they turn out to be, mine is the easiest keeper in a herd of purebred Nigerians!  Most of the year she maintains beautiful condition on grass hay alone.  They're right... make room for more because goats are addictive. 

@ Kate... Yeah, I know a thing or two about your short, tubby miniature goats.... I live with one!!


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 11, 2010)

This site is great - I have been on Backyard Chickens for a couple of years now and HAD to get some goats so I could be on this one too!  Thanks all and I am going out to play i=with the girls now.  WOOTWOOT!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 11, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> @ Kate... Yeah, I know a thing or two about your short, tubby miniature goats.... I live with one!!


Yeah it's too bad dairy goat judges don't hand out extra points for the 'extra love' (as one so delicately put it)...


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 11, 2010)

Just went out and built a shelf inside for them to climb on and another out in the pen.  They sniffed it and jumped right up, giving each other little shoves.


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> They kinda look Nigerian...


I agree.  They are not traditional pygmy colors and look a little "lean and leggy" for pygmy.  I would say nigerian / pygmy cross.

Congratulations, they are beautiful!


----------

